# Juliana Pena



## maressa (Apr 15, 2015)

Is she recovered from her knee injury yet? Does she have a fight scheduled?


----------



## Steve (Apr 15, 2015)

I think she just fought last weekend on UFC Fight Night and won in the first round.  Her knee was wrecked, but she looked pretty good.  Not Rhonda Rousey good, but she's still very young.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, as Steve mentioned she just fought and won.  Looked good considering what she went through.


----------



## Buka (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm a fan of hers. Enjoyed the heck out of her on TUF. Looks like she's coming back strong after her injury, which sounded really nasty according to all reports.


----------

